
FreeBSD 10.0 is here - sydney6
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/10.0/
======
_wmd
For the love of goodness, _please link to the release notes!_ Cannot fathom
why people do this (and its not just OP - it happens all the time).

[http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/10-STABLE/relnotes/article.h...](http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/10-STABLE/relnotes/article.html)

Most interesting to me, this is the first stable release supporting
netmap(4)..
[http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=netmap&sektion=4](http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=netmap&sektion=4)

~~~
tachion
You are linking to 10-STABLE release notes, and 10.0-RELEASE is something
else, than STABLE branch. STABLE's are a bit ahead of RELEASE's and are
considered to be less stable than RELEASE's - the wording is a bit misleading.

~~~
ricardobeat
That doesn't make much sense. In what kind of versioning scheme does a release
not contain the same code as the stable branch in a specific version?

In that case calling them " _Release_ notes" is even more confusing...

~~~
takeda
In short what you get from STABLE branch is what version 10.1 will have.

Here is an explanation:

\- RELEASE is actual release that is forked out (it will only contain security
and other critical fixes) of the STABLE branch.

\- STABLE is just a development branch (currently it is anything in version
10) as opposed to CURRENT which is a bleeding edge.

\- CURRENT is what will be next version (version 11), once they finish adding
features it will become next STABLE branch and CURRENT will be used for
version 12.

While everything that ends up at STABLE needs to go through pointyhat build
system, so it should always compile and pass regression testing, there's still
a possibility of things breaking up.

Since 10.0 is about to be released STABLE contains what will become 10.1.

Here's example how the branches look like:

    
    
        ----------------- CURRENT (version 11)
         \
          -STABLE (version 10) ---
             \                  \
              - 10.0-RELEASE     - 10.1-RELEASE
                 \     \
                  -p1   -p2
    

At this time since 10.0 was just released 10-STABLE will be very close to
10.0-RELEASE

------
evilgjb
The release is _never_ officially "here" until the PGP-signed email is sent to
the freebsd-announce@ mailing list.

~~~
cperciva
In case anyone doesn't recognize the name, this guy here is the FreeBSD 10.0
release engineer.

~~~
sydney6
Yes, of course. It is Mr. Barber, Mr. Percival. I really didn’t want to annoy
you guys and i would like to excuse myself if i did, but to me, obviously no
one declares a release “production ready” to one’s own environment the day the
ISO’s are availiable or the announcement is made. I'm just a FreeBSD User who
felt the urge to share his enthusiasm about this with like-minded persons. So,
no offence, Ladys and Gentlemen.

~~~
cperciva
No offence taken, I just know that gjb is new here and outside of the FreeBSD
community most people don't know who he is. ;-)

~~~
sydney6
Cool, i hope we will hear from him more often and again, congratulations to
you guys for another great release (when it will be released:) in the past
twenty years.

~~~
evilgjb
Thanks, and I hope you enjoy the latest release.

------
tachion
The iso's are there, but there was no official release announcement yet, and
because of that I would hold your horses for now - until the announcement has
been sent out, those can be replaced in case of any issues.

~~~
cperciva
... in fact, that already happened once, a few days ago.

~~~
sydney6
Wasn't r260665 already an 10.0 RELEASE build?

~~~
evilgjb
See r260788 and r260789.

~~~
sydney6
Oh, thanks.. didn’t knew that. Anyhow, as you may have noticed, i am very
excited..

------
hernan604
Could someone please explain something here,

If playstation 3 and 4 are a modified FreeBSD, and on the 4th version console
the graphics are AMD that means they (sony and amd) have some sort of driver
for this platform. And its not a bad one, because they chose AMD for play4.

Why that has not been release to the FreeBSD audience ? When is this expected
to happen ?

~~~
cperciva
The PS4 runs FreeBSD on AMD hardware, but that doesn't mean it's necessarily
the same AMD hardware as you or I have access to. If you're buying 50,000,000
units, AMD will design a chip for you.

~~~
lucian1900
Not only that, but they allow quite low level access to the hardware. One
would have to build, say, libGL on top of whatever drivers Sony might have
built.

------
cm3
I hope they add exploit mitigation techniques like ASLR (already being worked
on for 11) and close the gap to OpenBSD and Windows. Even DragonflyBSD has
some level of ASLR. As Theo said adding is one thing but actually enabling it
in the default configuration is what counts. ASLR is just one piece of the
puzzle and for 11 they should seriously consider implementing enough to match
OpenBSD.

------
revnja
This release has official Raspberry Pi support! Definitely trying this out.

~~~
pwenzel
Is it possible to boot FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img directly on a
Raspberry Pi? Or do I have to compile my own image for the Pi?

~~~
takeda
As other told you this version is intended to be used on amd64 CPUs, which
means the most popular 64 bit CPUs (both Intel and AMD).

The reason they don't provide ARM version of FreeBSD is because embedded
systems are not the same and have different setup. Since Raspberry Pi is quite
popular I can imagine that someone might build available to other for download
but I wouldn't expect FreeBSD project do it (it probably would be someone else
- I see link to images here
[https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry%20Pi](https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry%20Pi)).
If you have FreeBSD machine you can compile it yourself.

~~~
pwenzel
My bad, I didn't read the '-amd64-' part clearly.

------
rtpg
FreeBSD can now address 4 TB of memory, can't wait for us to hit that limit on
personal machines

~~~
infofarmer
JVM support does not seem to be a primary focus of the FreeBSD project at the
moment.

~~~
crest
Did you read the last batch of erratas?

~~~
takeda
I took it as a jab on how memory hungry Java applications usually are.

~~~
Demiurge
Perhaps you should rewrite your post in Go.

------
profquail
If you have a torrent client that supports web seeding, you can use these
magnet links to download from the official HTTP/FTP servers _and_
simultaneously help seed the torrent, in case the servers get overwhelmed:

FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1

    
    
      magnet:?xl=591308800&dn=FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso&xt=urn:md5:9d12797f008f6c180a2a514476c2dede&xt=urn:sha1:stkkylieeb2yjzrjqlqkinaqet7lfdy4&xt=urn:sha256:2c09643b3f79c703e424c03408882369025cec655c24a6d81ee073081ee75ebc&xt=urn:tiger:2e1a0db29354e7eb7455d3fd5268b8d43f4eeb1c8bf1015b&xt=urn:tree:tiger:3xk4gcosynup43qsv27co3kcoe7vyrqvfeqegzi&xt=urn:btih:k2wqolmme6cslbevtqhjpmwxwnzul2of&xt=urn:ed2k:db439b6b2c1947346b484b1a6a0f1469&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ipv6tracker.org%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ipv6tracker.org%3A80%2Fannounce&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Fi386%2Fi386%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp2.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Fi386%2Fi386%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp4.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Fi386%2Fi386%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp6.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Fi386%2Fi386%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso
    

FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1

    
    
      magnet:?xl=2317000704&dn=FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso&xt=urn:md5:53e905031bf58e105e9842ef8c8f89da&xt=urn:sha1:2fytst53yfw4pxp3vj23nuqyxwabevu7&xt=urn:sha256:dd81af12cfdfd72162e5238ad8241e1ff249398574ca6922d5581ea3274ea66a&xt=urn:tiger:2e1a0db29354e7eb7455d3fd5268b8d43f4eeb1c8bf1015b&xt=urn:tree:tiger:3xk4gcosynup43qsv27co3kcoe7vyrqvfeqegzi&xt=urn:btih:k2wqolmme6cslbevtqhjpmwxwnzul2of&xt=urn:ed2k:db439b6b2c1947346b484b1a6a0f1469&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ipv6tracker.org%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ipv6tracker.org%3A80%2Fannounce&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Fi386%2Fi386%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp2.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Fi386%2Fi386%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp4.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Fi386%2Fi386%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp6.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Fi386%2Fi386%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso
    

FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1

    
    
      magnet:?xl=652998656&dn=FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso&xt=urn:md5:fd25619fa0d69c29bea8347b1070ac75&xt=urn:sha1:fi33lrqugfykb6cazpljlfx2rlctslci&xt=urn:sha256:9c377b4a4e63443c0b210080694de26133e6a276eddb07c7e00e1c9aebd84109&xt=urn:tiger:fa403cf15a3651030ccc017b661b545ee2e070d59ccf2a82&xt=urn:tree:tiger:ym3vmwrgr4vdmyqmci7fxltedrvijenevml7mpa&xt=urn:btih:5h2gd2f7qljp62yigooq3qme5hueovlg&xt=urn:ed2k:26968fcdfa727f6e6186a50c8d5c8236&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ipv6tracker.org%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ipv6tracker.org%3A80%2Fannounce&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Famd64%2Famd64%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp2.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Famd64%2Famd64%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp4.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Famd64%2Famd64%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp6.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Famd64%2Famd64%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso
    

FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1

    
    
      magnet:?xl=2484742144&dn=FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso&xt=urn:md5:26d11e2d6f24ff1d97dffeaa3c500c03&xt=urn:sha1:infpmiccditq5njs4sv2qcchl36tohvq&xt=urn:sha256:b0f25ae6f165132525cdda690de7b762ba6bcec3a77e784ca293a49a520fe8f5&xt=urn:tiger:bb21d320889ad83a48f2b0423d217f31b9f0076b1b6ccdc3&xt=urn:tree:tiger:kiabue2eslng7vvnkpr5q7j7lkiztjvhpjhcgpy&xt=urn:btih:myw4snizvhucghbstn5tqvx6kpcvn7ix&xt=urn:ed2k:158d326bb9b89c71056eb1d25c265ac4&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ipv6tracker.org%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ipv6tracker.org%3A80%2Fannounce&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Famd64%2Famd64%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp2.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Famd64%2Famd64%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp4.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Famd64%2Famd64%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2Fftp6.freebsd.org%2Fpub%2FFreeBSD%2Freleases%2Famd64%2Famd64%2FISO-IMAGES%2F10.0%2FFreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
    

Links to download .torrent files if the magnet links don't work for you:

FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso.torrent
[http://sdrv.ms/1jiEXRT](http://sdrv.ms/1jiEXRT)

FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.torrent
[http://sdrv.ms/1jiF6ox](http://sdrv.ms/1jiF6ox)

FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso.torrent
[http://sdrv.ms/1jiF9Ax](http://sdrv.ms/1jiF9Ax)

FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.torrent
[http://sdrv.ms/1jiFeV3](http://sdrv.ms/1jiFeV3)

~~~
skrause
My Transmission is stuck in "torrent metadata needed", so it fails to download
the actual torrent file from the Magnet link. Do you have some directy links
to the torrent files?

~~~
profquail
Yes -- I've edited my post to include links to the actual .torrent files now.

------
niels_olson
Should I use FreeBSD?

This may seem dumb, but, my RAID 1 NAS, powered by various versions of SuSE
for 10 years, recently died (autopsy & self-reflection indicate gross user
error). So I'm coincidentally shopping around for a new set-up.

I need NFS, transmission-daemon, and mdadm. I've used FreeBSD in a vm and on
an old laptop, so I'm slightly familiar, but not like Linux (and I love being
able to access SuSE's YAST over SSH)

Why would you pick FreeBSD over SuSE for a home NAS?

~~~
hhw
First and foremost reason, ZFS. But if you're looking for something easy to
manage, FreeNAS (based on FreeBSD + ZFS) may be a better option.

~~~
niels_olson
If I already have the raid 1 under mdadm, what's the path to mirrored Vdevs
under zfs? I need more drives?

~~~
hhw
Remove one of the disks from the mdadm RAID1, setup a zpool on that disk,
setup the OS, copy the relevant data over, and then simply attach the 2nd
drive to the zpool and zfs will automatically create a mirrored vdev for you.

If the existing filesystem can be read by FreeBSD (like ext), you can just
copy the data over in a single system but in the worst case, you could just
copy the data over from a 2nd system over the network. You'll probably want to
do that using tar with archive options, so the only difference between doing
it locally vs over the network is whether you pipe the tar create directly
back to tar extract, or to a tcp utility like tcputils or netcat in between.

------
rubyfan
Should have called it FreeBSD X

~~~
mxey
A friend of mine made this:
[http://mxey.net/content/images/2013/Dec/Screen_20Shot_202013...](http://mxey.net/content/images/2013/Dec/Screen_20Shot_202013_11_25_20at_2014_13_27-2.png)

------
caycep
I might play around with this actually, but I think the biggest drawback when
I last tried it was I became too impatient to wait for ports to compile the
packages. Does it provide some way of doing pre-compiled binaries i.e. like
apt?

~~~
profquail
Yes -- FreeBSD 10 has a new package manager which you can use to install pre-
compiled binaries (a la `apt`). If you want to read more about it:

[https://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng](https://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng)

[https://wiki.freebsd.org/PkgPrimer](https://wiki.freebsd.org/PkgPrimer)

[http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/pkgng-
intro.html](http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/pkgng-intro.html)

[https://github.com/freebsd/pkg](https://github.com/freebsd/pkg)

~~~
cperciva
To elaborate a bit -- FreeBSD has had packages for a long time, but this new
packaging system is more, err, "functional".

------
garrettdreyfus
Just installed 9 on a ThinkPad T400 and it is blazing fast with awesome wm.

------
random_user_kun
Guys, I was unable to install it with X and GNOME on virtualbox. Can someone
share the working virtualbox snapshot of FreeBSD 10 along with X and GNOME on
it so that noob linux users like me can try.

~~~
tachion
Try PC-BSD, it is FreeBSD based desktop oriented release that will welcome you
with GUI installer and will install you the entire windowed ecosystem.

------
ossdev1
So, why should I choose it this time over a Linux distro? Any cool update?

~~~
Touche
ZFS

~~~
jeffdavis
I thought btrfs was going nowhere for a while because it seemed way behind zfs
for a long time.

But now it looks like it's catching up, and has some nice userspace tools, and
some features that I don't even think zfs has (like the option to do
overwrite-in-place, but you give up checksums/compression).

The user tools seem worse than zfs, but it does look like btrfs will be a
leading filesystem soon.

~~~
specto
I wouldn't say soon. Btrfs needs much more robust userspace tools. At the
moment, the tools tell you nothing, and recovery is basically impossible. I
have lost data several times now. While I had backups since I was using btrfs,
I didn't expect to lose data the way that I did. The drive filled up with
metadata, and since it didn't have anywhere to rebalance the metadata it
couldn't move it, and even if I deleted files it wouldn't make a difference.
It happened to me on two occasions. The interesting thing is that btrfs
filesystem df showed I only had 80gb total, with a 120gb drive. Decided to go
back to xfs for that drive, and I use zfs for my raidz2 array.

------
3rl
I'm so happy with this release, thank you FreeBSD team!

------
snoopybbt
Nothing's on their website yet... I guess HN is pretty fast...

~~~
stock_toaster
They (FreeBSD) typically do builds a few days before announcing the release.
See:
[http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/schedule.html](http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/schedule.html)

------
hernan604
Good, now ATI can release their driver for the FreeBSD 10.0 !

------
random_user_kun
Does it come with a GUI or not?

~~~
tachion
It depends what do you mean by GUI: if you're asking if it is a desktop ready
release, then no, it doesnt come with GUI, but at any point you can install
XFCE/Gnome/KDE on it and turn it into a desktop system. However, you might
want to look at PC-BSD which is a FreeBSD based desktop oriented release. If
you're asking if it does have graphical installator then yes, it does have
ncurses based installator.

------
grigio
Now that Freebsd 10 is release can we haz a Freebsd-ZFS/OpenGL vs Linux-
ZFS/OpenGL benchmark?

------
ksec
Is there a CoreOS and Docker equivalent on FreeBSD?

~~~
insaneirish
The only reason CoreOS is interesting is because most Linux distributions are
bloated beyond belief.

FreeBSD is not bloated, and as such doesn't need something link CoreOS. And
the things that etcd does can be accomplished in numerous other ways.

